# 40 Meter HF



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Any body Running 40 Meter HF on thier Microskiff ?

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did it to me again Dave...

had to make me go learn something new... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/40_meters


----------

